# What makes your hedgehog different?



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

I was wondering how the board would answer the following question: 
If your hedgehog were to be placed in a pen full of hedgehogs of identical colour pattern, how /what would you do to be able to tell him apart from the rest? 

The reason I came up with that question was because soon after I got Ziggy I noticed he had a black birthmark on his butt, right above the tail. That's probably what I'd look for since I haven't heard of any other hedgehogs with that.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Hejji has a thick stripe of albino quills on his butt, right down the middle  Also, his "boy parts" are larger than most, and easily spotted!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc has these little "devil-horn" spikes right in front of his visor (which I know a lot of hedgies have), but one is solid white and way longer than the rest of his quills. Plus, I know his little eyes


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought you meant personality-wise. In that case, my Cricket would be the one constantly pulling down her visor. :roll: 

But physically speaking, she would probably be the only one with greenish-blue quills on her back. When she was with her previous owner, she apparently fell asleep on a blue toy that had gotten wet from her water bottle. It stained some of her quills! :lol: She's lost some of them since then, but she's still got quite a few on her back.


----------



## kris_jprice (Jun 16, 2010)

@indygo88 Don't lie! you know you wanted your own real life "Sonic!"

Koosh would be the one that just sits there until everything is super quiet and dark... Also lately, he'd be the one flipping over food dishes :roll: 

But I actually know his face pretty well too. There aren't any weird quirks about his quills thugh :|


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Hm... I mean I know Sherlock's pinto markings well, but if there happened to be other hedgies with the exact same pinto markings (which would be crazy XD) I think I'd know him by the little ibts of fleece that always get stuck to his quills XD


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well besides Hester's "cheerful" attitude, she's a solid color except a thumb size pinto patch on her left rear area. Loki on the other hand I might have a little trouble finding, he's not a pinto but for some reason I think I might reconize his face, he just always has this look about him.


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

indygo88 said:


> I thought you meant personality-wise.


Personality's fair game too, but in my hedgehog's case I think he's fairly average. No quirks, not ones that other hedgehogs don't have in some other form.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Riley doesn't have ears. They were chewed off when he was used for breeding. He was my first hedgie so when my next hedgie actually had ears they looked like huge mickey-mouse ears to me.

I don't think I could pick out Whyte or Much from a crowd.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Winston has what I call his "racing stripe". It's a thin stripe of white quills running from the middle of his back down to his butt, and one white spot on either side, just above his back legs. Also, I'd know it was him because he comes and stands on my foot when he wants to go home.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky's size, white visor quills, and his face in general would be more than enough to pick him out of a crowd. That and the fact he hates pretty much everyone except for me.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

I think I could identify Smee from the one really long double banded quill that always seems to be sticking out by his right ear  

And then he'd get mad when I tried to fix it :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

On Zoey's face, the skin under her mask is a bit raised & colored differently than the rest of her skin. 








She also has pinto markings, but I never notice those except in pictures.

Cholla, nothing unusual, but I would still just KNOW him.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

It would be very easy to find Tonja in a group, other than her being a pinto, all I would need to do is get a bag of popcorn and shake it and she would come running :lol: :lol: or sit down with a plate in my hands, and she would still come running. She is a worse beggar than my dog!!! :lol: E-Che is also a pinto, with the white only being about his bum. but I could find him by his whiskers... the are not strait but crinkled and kind of curly :lol: got to love the little quirks our hedges have.

Megan


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't tell Prickles apart from other hedgies :? well she does have a couple of butt freckles but then again other hogs have them too.. yeesh I should work on getting to know my hog better


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Ouchie puts up with us.
That's what sets her apart. :lol:


----------

